
Canon has ended sales for its last film camera – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/31/17412708/canon-film-camera-ended-sales-eos-1v
======
qubex
My Canon 50E ( _Elan II_ in the US, I think), dating from 1996 or thereabouts,
remains my all-time favourite camera and despite being 35 _mm_ film-based I
still use it regularly. It’s the camera I _really_ learned to compose a shot
on and concentrated on B&W film I could develop and print myself. It’s sad to
see the his epoch come to a close.

~~~
sizzzzlerz
The Elan was my first serious camera and I enjoyed using it and I took some
beautiful images with it but when the original 5D came along, after swallowing
hard about the price before buying it, I've never looked back. Nostalgia is
good for some things, photographic technology isn't one of them.

